

$99.99 HP TouchPad is on Sale and In Stock on BestBuy.com Now - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/47572/9999-hp-touchpad-sale-and-stock-bestbuycom-now

======
spinron
Managed to get a 32GB piece, seems that both models are gone now. Looks like
the entire stock was gone in less than five minutes after the post.

------
ajpatel
Out of stock...ordered the 32GB one though...

------
rufo
Not anymore. Both are completely gone.

